# Drugs found on Arcadia



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Four charged after drug raid on Arcadia

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/7679141.stm

David


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

See also :

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20081020/tuk-drugs-seized-in-raid-on-cruise-ship-dba1618.html


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I saw her go out last night all lit up so this did not seem to hold her up. Perhaps the police had an idea or just struck lucky. Her last port was Madeira after crossing from the Caribbean. I noticed the customs were out in force last year when we came back from Madeira and the Canaries. In fact I was stopped. Not that I had anything but I wondered if these are known places for drugs?. 

David


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi dvid ...

I think they are both staging posts on the drug distribution routes from northern South America.

There was a piece on one of the Sunday papers yesterday about the sumbersibles that are now being used to run about 10tons at a time between Colombia and Mexico, 13kts and three aboard - not quite the same levels of comfort as Arcadia !


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

A long time ago the Drug Dealers in the Caribbean were doing a brisk business of selling drugs and then informing on the buyers. One trip the Bosun and Chief Mate got arrested in the States for a very large amount of Drugs.


----------

